# Remise à Zero MBP



## Olllivier (6 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,  

petite question d'un néophyte sur Mac. 
Je viens de racheter un MBP early 2012. Il m'a été donné sans disque de restauration. 
Quand je souhaite faire une remise à zero, l'outil de récupération (démarrage avec alt) me propose la remise à zero sous Lion. 
Hors, je n'ai pas le compte itunes qui a servi à mettre à jour le MBP (celui de l'ancien proprio), comment puis je alors procéder : 

- Achat d'un DVD de MAJ SL pour remettre le système à zero ? 
- Acheter Lion sur mon compte itunes pour pouvoir reinitialiser le système directement sur Lion ? 

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2013)

Bonjour et bienvenue,

 si l'ordi est de 2012, le système d'origine était Lion, et il était fourni avec la machine.

L'ordi n'acceptera pas Snow Léopard, qui est antérieur.

Tu n'as pas besoin de compte iTunes pour réinstaller Lion, ni besoin de l'acheter : il est "livré" avec l'ordi.

La procédure pour la remise à zéro est :

- démarrer avec Cmd + r appuyées
- choisir : Utilitaire de disque, effacer le DD
- choisir : réinstaller Lion
- l'OS sera téléchargé (c'est trèèès long), installé, l'ordi redémarrera

- ensuite en allant sur l'App Store, onglet achats, tu auras iPhoto, iMovie, Garage band à disposition gratuitement ("Accepter").

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4718?viewlocale=fr_FR

NB : avant de te lancer, connecte l'ordi par câble Ethernet, désactive son wifi, vérifie que tu as une bonne connexion.
(évite le wifi pour cette opération).

Autre option : Mountain Lion, sans réinstaller Lion.

Dans ce cas, tu l'achètes sur l'App Store, le télécharges, te fais une clé USB bootable.

Puis tu démarres sur la clé, effaces le DD, et installes.


----------



## Olllivier (6 Mai 2013)

Merci pour cette réponse ! 

Si ca peut aider, c'est un modèle : MD313F/A


----------



## Olllivier (6 Mai 2013)

Hello, 
il ne me propose que "choisir : réinstaller Moutain Lion" .... 
Je ne sais pas comment réinstaller le système d'origine 

Edit : Le précédent proprio m'a passé son compte itunes.
Ca va me permettre de reinstaller le système, par contre, est ce que je pourrai ensuite me connecter avec mon compte itunes et racheter la mise à jour pour ne plus avoir le problème ?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2013)

Olllivier a dit:


> il ne me propose que "choisir : réinstaller Moutain Lion" ....


Alors c'est qu'il est sous Mountain Lion, et pas Lion comme tu as dit au début.

On reprend : 

L'ordi est-il actuellement sous Lion, ou Mountain Lion ?

Va dans : &#63743; / à propos de ce Mac / plus d'infos / rapport système / Matériel : *identifiant du modèle* ?


----------

